# SF Clearance Question(s)



## JBS (Apr 16, 2008)

Gentlemen:  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of things are reviewed when obtaining a clearance for SF.  How stringent are they, and what are the primary areas being researched, in terms of background?

Also, at which point is it done / initiated (at what stage during training)?  Do some guys make it to very late in the game, and then get dropped for failing to obtain their clearance?  Does anyone know what the more common reasons for failing to obtain a clearance might be?

Is it a *Secret* or *TS*?  From what I read, 18F's need TS.  Is that correct?

Also, if anyone might know a good online resource for this sort of thing- maybe an outline, or something to that effect- it'd be appreciated.


Grateful for any response.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 16, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> Does anyone know what the more common reasons for failing to obtain a clearance might be?



Anyone found to have a criminal background (with some exceptions, misdemeanors if disclosed) felonies rarely excluded, but can if shot up high enough-METT-T in effect. 

Not being forewith, falsifying, concealing, hiding or being deceptive with answers when providing or asked for information....in other words, lying.

Poor credit history, patterns of fiscal irresponsibility or both.  

Not being a US citizen

Having a previous clearance revoked

Unsuitable background information obtained during FI's (Field Interviews)

Questionable foreign contacts or activity

Drug or alcohol usage (excess, abuse, illegal etc)

Certain medical and health disqualifiers

Associations with certain organizations, clubs, groups, associations etc. 

And a few others. The most important thing is to be truthful with the information you provide and the subject interview. The interview is to obtain a complete picture of you as an individual so that an adjudicator can determine whether you will be able to cope with having access to classified or sensitive information without becoming a security risk. Therefore, the interview will be wide-ranging and cover most aspects of your life. During a subject interview, expect to be questioned about your family background, past experiences, health, use of alcohol or drugs, financial affairs, foreign travel, and other pertinent matters.

Remember, all these questions are asked for a purpose. The investigator is experienced in conducting these interviews. It is unlikely that anything you say will cause him or her shock or surprise. Be as candid as possible. The investigator will try to put you at ease if you become upset or uncomfortable. As previously stated, it is in your best interest to answer the investigator's questions in order for an adjudicator to reach a valid decision on your suitability to access classified information or be appointed to a sensitive position or position of trust.

Somebody feel free to hammer me if this incorrect, but a security clearance is not a prerequisite for SFAS Course attendance but if you are selected for SFQC training you must have at least an interim SECRET clearance prior to being scheduled for training. 

Can't answer your question about a Secret or TS being required, but maybe someone else can.   

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 16, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> Gentlemen:  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of things are reviewed when obtaining a clearance for SF.  How stringent are they, and what are the primary areas being researched, in terms of background?
> 
> Also, at which point is it done / initiated (at what stage during training)?  Do some guys make it to very late in the game, and then get dropped for failing to obtain their clearance?  Does anyone know what the more common reasons for failing to obtain a clearance might be?
> 
> ...



I don't see how it could be any more stringent than your YW clearance.

Have you messed up since then?


----------



## JBS (Apr 16, 2008)

No, not at all.  My record's still completely clean- except for that one speeding ticket in Mississippi.  I just remember how difficult it was to  compile all those details and records the first time around.  Now that I'm a bit older, there's a lot of details that would have to be put on paper, including dates, times, locations, etc.  My passport is full, so there's lots of overseas stuff I have to sort through.  

The real issue is that some of those (overseas) contacts I don't have anymore, or I've lost touch with them.  Phone numbers changed, etc.  I suppose that doesn't matter, since the clearance guys make a living finding people and interviewing them.

Anyway, I appreciate the responses. :)


----------



## jordan (Apr 27, 2008)

If your record is "completly clean" except for a speeding ticket you should be ok. 

You fill out your background shit before going to selection and keep it with you and if you are selected, you turn it in for investigation.. Phase II will not be scheduled without it.


----------



## bayonet14 (May 19, 2008)

Answer honest to all questions in the SF86 - 
they go back no less then 10 years - so have all the places you lived - worked - people from work - friends - etc.. in order. This will take time...do it now and you will fly thru the SF86

Turn around - sh** - took my TS a year w/open investigation prior to final Judication


----------



## Olive Drab (May 19, 2008)

for my SSBI they talked to some people i hadnt listed or spoken to in a while.  throw all of the dirt out there and let the investigation take its course.  no need to try and guess what theyre looking for as it will probably be found out now or somewhere down the line.  
My initial secret took over a year my TS took 5-6 months


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2008)

bayonet14 said:


> Answer honest to all questions in the SF86 -
> they go back no less then 10 years - so have all the places you lived - worked - people from work - friends - etc.. in order. This will take time...do it now and you will fly thru the SF86
> 
> Turn around - sh** - took my TS a year w/open investigation prior to final Judication



*7* years for Secret.  10 years for TS.

Here are the clearance requirements:

18X and all SFQC students:  Secret
18B, C, D:  Secret
18A, 180A, 18Z, 18F, 18E:  TS. 

Unless you have something you did 8 or 9 years ago that you don't want coming out in your investigation, try and get the TS knocked out.  It will save time in the long run.

Check your credit reports, all three of them.  If you find black marks, pay them off or dispute them.  Upon opening a dispute, the credit reporting agency has 30 days to conduct an investigation at which time they will tell you that you're wrong or they must delete it from your credit record.  The older the debt, the more likely they will delete it.  If you have questionable credit (many operators do, divorces, deployments and whatnot), write a memo explaining each debt on your credit report and what action you are taking to rectify the situation.  This will win brownie points with your investigator.

Another reason to get your TS knocked out early:  The more you operate overseas, the more Non-US contacts you make.  This is something you have to list on your SF86.  Pain in the ass.  

Once you complete your SF86, make sure you save a copy for yourself.  This will not be the last time you do one.  Consistency, over the years, can be difficult, even when you're telling the truth.


----------

